# List of TV shows that have suspended production



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Pandemics do have impacts beyond making people sick.

Per Deadline Hollywood many shows have suspended production or delayed beginning season production because of the Coronavirus. As one example, this week the cast and crew of ABC's _Grey's Anatomy_ finished production on Episode 21 of the 25-episode of the current season and went home for at least two weeks. In another case the next season of Netflix's _Grace and Frankie_ has been put on pause with no return date set at this time.

The producers of _Grey's Anatomy_ noted: "This decision was made to ensure the health and safety of the whole cast and crew and the safety of our loved ones outside of work, and it was made in accordance with [Los Angeles] Mayor Garcetti's suggestion that we not gather in groups of more than 50."

Here is a list of shows impacted (_updated 3/27/2020_).

*BROADCAST*
All Rise (CBS)
The Amazing Race (CBS)
American Housewife (ABC)
America's Got Talent (NBC)
American Ninja Warrior (NBC)
The Bachelor (ABC)
The Bachelorette (ABC)
Batwoman (The CW)
The Blacklist (NBC)
Bob Hearts Abishola (CBS)
The Bold and the Beautiful (CBS)
The Brides (ABC)
Bull (CBS)
Card Sharks (ABC)
Charmed (the CW)
Chicago Fire (NBC)
Chicago P.D. (NBC)
Chicago Med (NBC)
Claws (TNT)
Dynasty (The CW)
Empire (Fox)
FBI (CBS)
FBI: Most Wanted (CBS)
The Flash (The CW)
General Hospital (ABC)
God Friended Me (CBS)
The Goldbergs (ABC)
Grey's Anatomy (ABC)
Jimmy Kimmel Live! (ABC)
Last Man Standing (Fox)
Law & Order: SVU (NBC)
The Late Late Show with James Corden (CBS)
Late Night with Seth Meyers (NBC)
The Late Show with Stephen Colbert (CBS)
Legacies (The CW)
Nancy Drew (the CW)
NCIS (CBS)
NCIS: Los Angeles (CBS)
NCIS: New Orleans (CBS)
The Neighborhood (CBS)
New Amsterdam (NBC)
neXt (Fox)
The Price Is Right (CBS)
The Resident (Fox)
Riverdale (The CW)
Saturday Night Live (NBC)
Schooled (ABC)
SEAL Team (CBS)
Supergirl (The CW)
Supernatural (The CW)
Superstore (NBC)
Survivor (CBS)
S.W.A.T. (CBS)
The Talk (CBS)
The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon (NBC)
The Young and the Restless (CBS)
Young Sheldon (CBS)

*CABLE*
Atlanta (FX)
Impeachment: American Crime Story (FX)
The Bold Type (Freeform)
The Daily Show with Trevor Noah (Comedy Central)
Euphoria (HBO)
Fargo (FX)
Fear the Walking Dead (AMC)
Full Frontal with Samantha Bee (TBS)
Genius: Aretha (National Geographic Channel)
Godmothered (Disney Channel)
Home & Family (Hallmark Channel)
Kennedy (Fox Business)
Kevin Can F**k Himself (AMC)
Last Week Tonight With John Oliver (HBO; last show 3/15)
Lights Out with David Spade (Comedy Central)
The Oval (BET)
Pennyworth (Epix)
Pose (FX)
Queen of the South (USA)
Queen Sugar (OWN)
Real Time With Bill Maher (HBO; last show 3/13)
The Righteous Gemstones (HBO)
Snowfall (FX)
Snowpiercer (TNT)
Trish Regan Primetime (Fox Business)
The Walking Dead (TNT, delayed)
Watch What Happens Live (Bravo)
Y (FX)
Young Dylan (Nickelodeon)

*STREAMING*
Angelyne (Peacock)
Animal Kingdom (TNT)
Big Shot (Disney+)
Carnival Row (Amazon Prime)
Doom Patrol (HBO Max)
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier (Disney+)
The Flight Attendant (HBO Max)
For All Mankind (Apple TV+)
Foundation (Apple TV+)
GLOW (Netflix)
Grace and Frankie (Netflix)
The Handmaid's tale (Hulu)
The Good Fight (CBS All Access)
Lisey's Story (Apple TV+)
Little America (Apple TV+)
Loki (Disney+)
Lucifer (Netflix)
Mankind (Apple TV+)
The Morning Show (Apple TV+)
Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet (Apple TV+)
The Orville (Hulu)
Pen15 (Hulu)
Prank Encounters (Netflix)
Russian Doll (Netflix)
Rutherford Falls (Peacock)
See (Apple TV+)
Servant (Apple TV+)
Sex/Life (Netflix)
Simply Halston (Netflix)
Sistas (BET)
Stranger Things (Netflix)
Tokyo Vice (HBO Max)
Tooning Out the News (CBS All Access)
Untitled Julia Child Project (HBO Max)
Varsity Blues (Quibi)
WandaVision (Disney+)
The Wheel of Time (Amazon)
The Witcher (Netflix)

*SYNDICATION*
The Dr. Oz Show
Dr. Phil
The Ellen DeGeneres Show
Family Feud
The Kelly Clarkson Show
The Mel Robbins Show
Tamron Hall
The Wendy Williams Show

*INTERNATIONAL*

Around the World in 80 Days (BBC's CBBC, UK; Seven, Australia; TVNZ, New Zealand)
Baptiste (BBC One, UK)
Britannia (Sky, UK)
Casualty (BBC News, UK)
Celebrity Race Across The World (BBC Two, UK)
Doctors (BBC News, UK)
EastEnders (BBC, UK)
The Great British Bake Off (Channel 4, Netflix, UK)
Holby City (BBC News, UK)
Line of Duty (BBC, UK)
Love Island France (Amazon, France)
Neighbours (Network 10, Australia)
Peaky Blinders (BBC, UK)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's a hell of a list! If all those new episodes of shows are not going to be produced then I wonder how long before the live streamng services feel the pinch? 

Add in that lots of sports just aren't goiing to be there and it looks like watching on Netflix and Hulu is in order, as well as the slew of free ad-supported streamers.

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

At last -Some really Good News


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Att should try and launch Max now... and so should NBC with the peacock platform.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The list has been updated.



inkahauts said:


> Att should try and launch Max now... and so should NBC with the peacock platform.


Sometime very soon would seem like a smart move.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

One specific impact: it was announced that Season 4 of "Fargo" will not premiere on April 19 as originally scheduled -- the new date is TBA.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

trainman said:


> One specific impact: it was announced that Season 4 of "Fargo" will not premiere on April 19 as originally scheduled -- the new date is TBA.


Do not like.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

IMHO, 

As to traditional series on linear TV, they seem likely to be 2 to 4 episodes short of finishing the year anyway. While some build towards a “cliffhanger” they are just going to have to call it a year. There really is no desire on the part of the linear networks to come back with a handful of new episodes in the summer, when ratings are lowest. Particularly considering the coming sports glut. So rerun season starts a little early. Which has happened before due to strikes, etc. As to “cable” linear channels, a slightly different rubric applies, but they usually have the whole season in the can before they show any of it, and some things are just not going to show up until they do.

As to streamers, well, it is a little different. Things would have to go quite a ways before they run out of material. But particular shows are just not going to show up until they do.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

For streamers it depends on which kind you’re talking about. The live streamers like Hulu+Live, YTTV and others are in exactly the same boat the cable/sat/broadcast are. Basically anything actually live is gone or nearly so, and for others, if the episode isn’t in the can it won’t show up anytime soon, if ever.

For things like the paid VOD services; Hulu, Netflix and others, and the free ad-supported ones like Pluto, there is nearly a never ending volume of shows to watch.

For me, the live streamer I’m subscribed to now will probably see me cancel as things wind down. I mean why pay for something that is no sports and just reruns for $50 when I can do the same things for a hell of a lot less?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> I mean why pay for something that is no sports and just reruns for $50 when I can do the same things for a hell of a lot less?


Yeah. As of right now, if you pay for sports, either by having traditional linear TV (including things like YouTube TV or Hulu +) and/or things like ESPN+ or NBC Gold, you are literally paying for nothing. Be that the monthly OTT subscription, or the 20 to 30% of your bill, including the "regional sport fee" that is sports.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> For streamers it depends on which kind you're talking about. The live streamers like Hulu+Live, YTTV and others are in exactly the same boat the cable/sat/broadcast are. Basically anything actually live is gone or nearly so, and for others, if the episode isn't in the can it won't show up anytime soon, if ever.
> 
> For things like the paid VOD services; Hulu, Netflix and others, and the free ad-supported ones like Pluto, there is nearly a never ending volume of shows to watch.
> 
> *For me, the live streamer I'm subscribed to now will probably see me cancel as things wind down. I mean why pay for something that is no sports and just reruns for $50 when I can do the same things for a hell of a lot less?*


Once you do that you might never go back to linear TV...I think a lot of folks will do that once they get used to not being burdened by a Guide.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Old habits die hard. Once sports start up again people will want live streams. Unless the content providers use this opportunity to completely change they way they deliver TV when the programs resume the current delivery will resume.

An on topic question for this thread - has any show been cancelled early yet? It seems that the shows are in a production hold - one that should be lifted in two to six weeks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Haven’t heard of one currently showing that is cancelled yet. But Fargo has been delayed for this upcoming summer season, as has other shows.

Of course, late night is pretty dead...


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Of course, late night is pretty dead...


It's been dead to me for several years already, since the content has gotten so smugly political.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> It's been dead to me for several years already, since the content has gotten so smugly political.


I been in late haven.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Haven't heard of one currently showing that is cancelled yet. But Fargo has been delayed for this upcoming summer season, as has other shows.
> 
> Of course, late night is pretty dead...


Yeah, without _The Late Show_ I have nothing recording and no interest in what's left.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have changed my The Late Show timer to record the reruns. Stephen has been doing a new monologue from home each day before rerunning studio guests.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The list has been updated.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

At this point it might be easier to list which ones haven’t been paused. Which is actually just about zero at this point from what I have read.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> I have changed my The Late Show timer to record the reruns. Stephen has been doing a new monologue from home each day before rerunning studio guests.


I did that last night, had no idea he was doing the monologues. Figured reruns were better than nothing. Thanks for the tip.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope they continue but last night's sounded like the last. The monologues are posted on YouTube.

The Late Show with Stephen Colbert
"This is a crisis that we have to face together... By staying as far apart as possible."


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From _The Hollywood Reporter_ 'Killing Eve' Premiere Moves Up to Fill in for 'Walking Dead'

This is the kind of rescheduling we're going to see. In this case the launch of the AMC zombie spinoff series _The Walking Dead: Beyond World _has been postponed to the end of the year as a result of the pandemic.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought American Idol and Voice are live programming.

Now that the Kentucky Derby has been postponed , suspended, or cancelled ; I am wondering what is the NFL going to do about the 2020 draft and schedule release?

The major networks usually release fall schedules in May.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

NFL draft is happening as scheduled. And there is no reason it shouldn’t. 

Schedule may need to wait till June or July till they know a few more things about the rams and raider stadium construction and if it will still be completed on time. Otherwise other than the question of it they will have fans I don’t see any reason to not schedule the games as usual.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Otherwise other than the question of it they will have fans I don't see any reason to not schedule the games as usual.


Social spacing is a little hard to maintain on the playing and practice fields.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At home editions of Colbert return tonight. Fallon and Noah did at home editions last week. Noah needs an audience. I'm not sure how Colbert will do without an audience.

I watched the Grand Ole Opry on Saturday night. There are a lot of COVID-19 special programs lined up for the temporarily home bound.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> At home editions of Colbert return tonight. Fallon and Noah did at home editions last week. Noah needs an audience. I'm not sure how Colbert will do without an audience.
> 
> I watched the Grand Ole Opry on Saturday night. There are a lot of COVID-19 special programs lined up for the temporarily home bound.


I watched Colbert at home. Wasn't pleasant. They all need audiences.

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

There was an article in the L.A. Times on Sunday that mentioned that, of the 50-something pilot shows the networks ordered for the 2020-21 season, only one had completed production before the shutdown. The networks have been ordering additional scripts for these shows, but nothing compares to being able to see an actual episode.

Speculation at this point is that most network shows won't premiere until November, or even January.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Real Time with Bill Maher and Last Week with John Oliver after back. No audiences obviously.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

BobCulp said:


> Now that the Kentucky Derby has been postponed , suspended, or cancelled ; I am wondering what is the NFL going to do about the 2020 draft and schedule release?
> 
> The major networks usually release fall schedules in May.


IMHO,

- Triple Crown. Horse racing is still going on, mostly because no more workers are needed to conduct the races than are needed to maintain the horses anyway. Churchill Downs Inc, Stonarch, and NYRA, could have held their cards, but seem to have canceled just to get that live gate money for those days, the only days where live gate really even matters in that sport. Penny-wise and Pound-foolish, IMHO. A sports starved populace, and a gambling deprived sub-culture, could have been exposed to this sport, which I love, and the benefits could have been long-term.

- Network schedule releases. Obviously there won't be a big party in NYC for the ad buyers and local station owners. Question is how many new shows are ready to go, and how many old shows can get film in the can by September. I think this year will be like those years where the writers or actors went on strike, and we may see reruns deep into the fall.

- NFL. One big question is baseball. While, if Oakland is really dead, no teams share stadiums anymore, many share a common parking situation and cannot hold two games at once, or even two in one day. They need to know what baseball is doing and work on that.

As to LA and LV, LA is no problem, the teams would just go back to their old venues if needed. LV is more of an issue. Sam Boyd Stadium is a dump, but if they are going fan-free, it would be fine, or they could play anywhere in LV. A HS field would be fine.

I do not think you will see the London or Mexico City games this year.

If you believe that the golf is really starting back, then Fox (US Open) and CBS (The Masters) each have a weekend where they really could only carry 1 PM games, or no games at all. Maybe they trade their afternoon package for that one weekend to NBC and take the night game?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI: Saturday Night Live returns tonight with remote produced segments.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> FYI: Saturday Night Live returns tonight with remote produced segments.


Are they worth watching?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Are they worth watching?


I keep trying to watch that show. Can't seem to get interested in it.

Rich


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

SNL hasn't been good IMO since the early 90s with Farley and those guys were there. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It was a strange show, hosted appropriately by COVID-19 survivor Tom Hanks. All prerecorded with special "at home" credits and logos. A lot of split screen routines including one that portrayed one company's first Zoom meeting. Weekend Update was done with an invited online audience. Not their worst show in recent history.

Overall I believe the comedy shows still in production have done well. Colbert's first three days at home were rough but I don't believe he planned to do others at the time. The extension of "work from home" led to better shows. Fallon has done well with his kids involved. It has made all of them try to figure out how to be funny without the instant feedback of an audience. or how to be funny without the audience laughing and telling the home viewer that what was said was funny.

The group think of a studio audience that was prepped to be energetic and engaged in the show laughing at weak jokes helps the show. Home viewers may not think the joke was funny, but when they hear the laughter they think they are the outlier. Without a studio audience it all falls to the viewer - even if they think something is funny they may not laugh because they don't hear audience reaction. The "shared experience" is lost without the studio audience.

It reminds me of MASH, which was filmed without an audience and had one dubbed in later. The DVD sets came with the option to turn off the laugh track. One episode aired without a laugh track - which was more like the humor of today. Trying to be funny with a serious subject.

SNL has a strange sense of humor. After 9-11 when they restarted the show Loren asked if the show could be funny - the response "why start now". That got a laugh and the show goes on. It may not be your type of humor. Fallon and Colbert attract different audiences as do the other hosts. Hopefully there is something for everyone.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Superstore ended with an episode "California (Part 1)". I believe a Part 2 was supposed to follow this season with the exit of America Ferrera's character leaving the show and moving to California.

America also was pregnant and just given birth in May to her second child. It would have been great if they followed with an episode like the Parks and Recreation reunion episode where all the characters are in different places. Maybe the rest of the cast could have done while America was pregnant.

Maybe after one episode with Ferrerra, I assume Dina played by Lauren Ash will be the main lead, but also could see more a role for the Sandra played by Kaliko Kauahi. Dina makes the most sense, but part of the show's appeal to some viewers was the minority lead character.

The show already had a plot with one of the characters, Mateo, being taken away by ICE. Would be great to see some cameo presences of political figures (like AOC) like how Parks and Rec used to do when it once had Biden appear on the show. Or more storylines with somewhat current events like protestors, looting, and of course, covid. It will be interesting to see how this show picks up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The writers have a plan for character Amy's departure from the show. In a way I am happy to see them stick to the script and not go off book just to fill time on TV.

There is a certain level of politics on the show - mostly the politics of working in retail, but immigration and unions have played a major plot point. I'd rather not see them become a ripped from the headline show. The idea is to be a light comedy. Amy's decision at the end of the season whether or not to play the race card to get the job is an interesting conflict. And her decision whether or not to take a job away from Jonah is another interesting conflict. But the writers present these conflicts with humor ... I'm not sure how more serious real life issues can be laughed off.

I did appreciate the dedications they made at the end of the season to the real superstore employees who (as essential employees) were keeping stores running often at less desirable wages. I worked in retail for about 10 years ... Many of the people I worked with could be characters on Superstore ... Many of the situations I worked through could be storylines on Superstore. There are many Easter eggs and running gags built in to the show. I'd hate to see a fun show destroyed by becoming too serious.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

There have now been some TV shows that were previously renewed for new seasons, but never went into production due to the pandemic, and have now been canceled instead:

* "Tosh.0" and "Drunk History" on Comedy Central
* "The Society" and "I Am Not Okay with This" on Netflix


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

Wasn't Tosh.0 a huge ratings draw for Comedy Central? Or did it's popularity fade off enough?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AngryManMLS said:


> Wasn't Tosh.0 a huge ratings draw for Comedy Central? Or did it's popularity fade off enough?


The Comedy Central Purge Continues With Tosh.0 Cancellation

Yet another show is getting the ax at Comedy Central this week. The network announced today that the upcoming 12th season of Daniel Tosh's series Tosh.0 - which premieres on September 15 - will be its final one on the network. The announcement is essentially a cancellation and reversal of a four-season renewal of the show announced in January. Tosh.0 has been something of a Comedy Central mainstay for the past decade, having debuted in 2009, and will end its run in November with over 250 episodes. In a press release, Tosh had this to say on the news: "I look forward to doing an animated reboot of my show on MTV in 25 years." Tosh is reportedly working with Viacom to shop the show to other outlets.

The bigger challenge is getting content produced. Tosh.0 was pieced together in front of a green screen with a studio audience. It could be done without the audience (as many such shows are now being produced). Tosh.0 is primarily a speaker talking direct to camera show with no fourth wall (similar to The Daily Show).

Shows such as Drunk History have the challenge of getting actors and large crews working together in a safe environment. They are not studio audience shows but would still suffer from restrictions on gathering people together.

I'm not sure how the studio audience shows will do this fall. Shot without a studio audience at a time when the crew is required to remain distant from each other. Perhaps they all should be wearing PAPR.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Netflix has canceled the fourth season of "G.L.O.W.," which had already been in production when things shut down. It was decided that it would have been too expensive for them to continue filming with safety protocols in place, especially for a show that requires scenes with actors in close contact. (The cast and crew are apparently being paid their full salaries as if the season had been completed.)


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Another show that previously had a renewal announcement but is now canceled: Showtime's "On Becoming a God in Central Florida."


----------

